# turned evil,something wrong!?!?



## triscuitmb (Aug 10, 2010)

my hedgehog triscuit ihas been the nicest hedgehog. he doesnt like to cuddle and likes to explore. but he never popped or huffed at me ,not even when i first bought him. He romes around at night for about 5 mins. eats drinks and goes to the bathroom.. then he runs back to his iglue and stays in it. he never leaves it ( its sitting ontop of one of my shirts instead of bedding).but there is bedding in the cage... when i take him out he runs around alot but hes maily trying to find somewhere dark... what am i doing wrongg.!!!! he has a wheel but refuses to use it so i bought him a ball and he runs 15 mins every day.....the last two weeks he has been really itching and i noticed his skin was dry. so i put a drop of olive oil in his water and gave him a aveeno oatmeal bath.he has stopped itching and his dry skin is gone. but now he hisses and pops at me when i go to take him out of his cage... even moving the slightest makes him pop..hes never done this before,,and when i hold him he goes to bite my hands.. im very gentle with him..have never hurt him or dropped or picked him up wrong or anything!!!! hes my baby.. and hes changed sooo much... i would say maybe hes quilling but i dont see any new ones or old ones falling out plus i dont know how old he is because i bought him at a petshop that had no clue on even how to touch a hedgehog. HELP ME!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's hard to say because it could be a lot of different factors. Something did come to mind though, did this behavior start after you got the ball for him to run in? Balls aren't recommended and even if a hedgehog appears to be enjoying it a lot of times its more the case that they are wanting out. Just wondered cause it almost seems as if it may have started after. What kinda wheel does he have and what is the lighting like at night? A lot of times hedgies want complete darkness and will run when they think they are alone. Something as small as a tv flicker or computer, nightlight, outside street lamp ect could be just enough to make him not want to come out to wheel.

Just some ideas. Hopefully you are able to get down to the bottom of it, they can worry us and be tricky at times figuring out why they are doing what they do


----------



## triscuitmb (Aug 10, 2010)

its completely dark at night like no light ...no tv no cpu to clock.. he has a 15 inch comfort wheel..and i bought the ball a week after i got him... its been 11 months.. the balls never been a prob.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The reason I was thinking the ball is that maybe he didn't like the ball so he started acting out thinking that when you got him out that he was going to be in it again. If not though I'm not sure what could cause a sudden change like that if nothing in his environment changed. It sounds as if you are doing everything right with the bathing for his dry skin. I would wait for a few more opinions in case someone comes a long and might have an idea. If not though I would probably take him to the vet if you can't figure out what is causing it cause there is always the possibility of a health problem in that situation.


----------



## triscuitmb (Aug 10, 2010)

alrightyy thankyou!!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i would suggest to get rid of that wheel it doesnt have enough ventilation and if he poops it gets everywhere and he has to smell it!! and his little toes might get stuck in the little slits. Maybe its because of your smell? different deodorant or anything like that might make him nervous and he might not recognize you. When you take him out bring out food and some toys that are from his cage so that he doesnt feel too freaked out. I think its most likely because of a new smell. its a good idea to wash your hands right before you pick him up with the same smelling soap all the time. he'll get used to it easier. My hedgie really loves sweet smelling soaps from bath and body lol


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going through the same evil personality problem, but the vet said that he was going through puberty and quilling at the same time, and he was 8 weeks when the vet saw him. He's now 9 weeks old and he's on and off. He hates being held and pet, not like before, and today was a bad day.

If you guys wanna see his behavior and let me know what you think about it, check out my channel and watch the vids. I'd love some help raising my first hedgie right.

PS: when he bit me really hard on my arm I jumped and he flew and fell about a food on the couch. I hope this won't make him lose trust in me. It was an instant reaction.

channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/karidaluv


----------

